# Adding a multichannel blu ray player



## scousrdylan (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi first time post and i was wondering if anybody can help me. I currently own an old av receiver,onkyo TX-sr 505e and was thinking of adding a new blu ray player. The machine i had in mind was the panasonic DMP-BDT500. The reason for this is i would rather upgrade my disc player than receiver and i know this model has 7.1 multichannel outputs. My question is what cables would i need to connect it to my receiver?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

scousrdylan said:


> Hi first time post and i was wondering if anybody can help me. I currently own an old av receiver,onkyo TX-sr 505e and was thinking of adding a new blu ray player. The machine i had in mind was the panasonic DMP-BDT500. The reason for this is i would rather upgrade my disc player than receiver and i know this model has 7.1 multichannel outputs. My question is what cables would i need to connect it to my receiver?


You would need 8 RCA interconnects as shown on page 26 of the Onkyo manual. You can connect the video with HDMI through the Onkyo to make switching easier and, for that, you need 2 HDMI cables, in and out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the HTS!

These cables from Monoprice.com would work just fine. You will need to get 4 of these sets ..


----------



## scousrdylan (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks. I am sure the panasonic only has 8 outputs at the rear so how would i connect a rca cable? Wouldnt one be left out?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes you would have a total of 8 multi channel outputs including the .1 channel for the sub. If the receiver has multi channel inputs your good to go just dont get them mixed up


----------



## scousrdylan (Dec 28, 2012)

But if rca cable has 2 connectors on the end which would go from the blu ray? Red or white. Or would i require rca to stereo cable?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Each channel will have a lead connected. It doesn't matter what color it is, only that the correct output from the blu ray is mated to the correct input of your receiver, ie right front from blu ray goes to right front of receiver, etc I used 8 identical (black color) cables to connect mine. I was just careful to connect them one by one, along with never allowing a child near my equipment


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On the rear of the Panasonic it will have 8 single rca outputs the color of the connectors on the cables dont matter (red & white) just connect one at a time.


----------



## scousrdylan (Dec 28, 2012)

Right ok. But do i connect both ends of the cable to the receiver then?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For example the left and right multi ch outputs (not the normal stereo outputs) on the Panasonic go to the inputs on the receiver. The sub out on the panasonic goes to the sub in on the receiver and so on.


----------



## scousrdylan (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for all your help guys. So rca cable only and connect to corresponding outputs/inputs


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

scousrdylan said:


> Thank you for all your help guys. So rca cable only and connect to corresponding outputs/inputs


Yup and your good to go other than just setting up the Panasonic correctly in the user menu


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

scousrdylan said:


> Right ok. But do i connect both ends of the cable to the receiver then?


See the diagram in your manual.


----------

